# 9' Ceilings Framing Question



## lhuff (Jan 19, 2009)

When you hear the term 9' ceiling from a home builder is it a true 9' from finished floor to finished ceiling.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

It should be . But it depends on the framer when he cut the studs, did he allow for the ceiling and floor finish when he measured the cuts for the length of the studs.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

the rough framing is 9'


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

If The print showed a ceiling height of 9' then I would have my rough height at 9'-1" or else my drywall contractor would have my head for cutting all the bottoms of the lower boards. As i mentioned above it depends on the contractor,


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

buletbob said:


> If The print showed a ceiling height of 9' then I would have my rough height at 9'-1" or else my drywall contractor would have my head for cutting all the bottoms of the lower boards. As i mentioned above it depends on the contractor,


 9' 1" - 1/2" ceiling drywall - 3/4" floor less than 9' So it depends on what the plans show. They will show finished height, so you need to know what to adjust for ceiling and floor finishes.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Most framers don't actually cut their studs to length for 8', 9', and 10' walls. They buy pre-cut studs. A 9' pre-cut stud is 104-5/8", which combined with a total of 3 plates, produces a 9' wall. I would not count on EXACTLY 9'.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

They buy pre-cut studs. A 9' pre-cut stud is 104-5/8", which combined with a total of 3 plates, produces a 9' wall. I would not count on EXACTLY 9'.[/quote]
Correct KC. what I was trying to explain on post #3 was to have a rough height of 9' would not be practical, your pre cut stud would be 104-5/8" plus your 3 plates of 4-1/2" leaves you with a rough height of 9'-1-1/8" so add your ceiling which I usually use 5/8" add your 4' sheet to the top gives you room for your for paddles to lift the 5' sheet up tight to the upper sheet. add your floor finish ( 3/4 hardwood) leaves you with a finished height of 1/4" short of 9' Sorry for the cunfussion Guys. BOB.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

louie01 said:


> How can I raise a garage floor, level with the rest of the house.
> Is there any website I can go to, with illustrations or images so I can see.I am new to this, but I know I can do this project, and so If I can see it then I have a better ideal.The garage is a normal garage, it goes to a "shureview" house that the model.It is for a house I have down toms river, nj.I want to converted to a room, but I was thinking of rasing it to meet the rest of the house.How much wood etc,...do I need.thanks-louie


 you might get more replys if you put this in a new post.BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

buletbob said:


> you might get more replys if you put this in a new post.BOB


I started him a new thread for his question. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I went with 8' studs, bottom plate + 2x top plate = 4.5"
Subtract 1/2" ceiling & 3/4' floor = 8' 3.25"

My garage I did the same, with the added height from the foundation walls I'll end up with a ~9 wall

My sunroom has a cathedral ceiling, the outside wall is ~9' before the tile floor goes in

If you want it exact you need to specify what you want as finished height


----------



## lhuff (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick & helpful replies.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

Normally they use 104 5/8 studs, I havent seen anyone cut studs in a long time.


----------

